# Ed Parker Teachings



## Doc (Mar 15, 2022)

Footwork and stances are probably the most important aspect of any interactive martial activity. After all, everything you do and might hope to accomplish with your upper body is predicated on what you achieve with the support of your lower body platform.

Unfortunately, this is also probably one of the most misunderstood and poorly taught aspects of the arts. It is one of the first casualties of commerciality, simply because it is so labor-intensive. This is not only from a student's perspective but from the teacher as well. There is so much misinformation with regard to footwork and stances that most simply take what they do as correct and for granted. On the face of it, it seems fairly simple considering we already know how to “move” our feet, and “stand."

But most footwork taught in the arts has taken on more of an artistic persona rather than a practical one, or in many cases in some arts, it all but completely ignored or taught as a throw-a-way afterthought.

Anyone who chooses to examine what and how they do with regard to stances and footwork would do well to start from the beginning. That is, how do bi-pedal mammals walk, run, change direction, and speed? A critical look at human anatomy and how the body locomotes itself holds all the clues, but the information is not necessarily obvious.

Why? Because the human body is unique in structure and its ability to achieve structural integrity is based on the entirety of its posture down to the smallest detail, any change of a part can affect the hold positively or negatively.

In Martial Science, much like other sciences, there is a direct cause and effect to all activities. Martial Science draws on many different scientific disciplines, but all are in some way related to one another through the conduit of human anatomy. There exists a significant cause and effect interaction between all the many parts of human anatomy whether static or in motion. In any examination of the many martial postures and their transitions, the efficacy of its many positions are predicated upon, among many factors, weight distribution and an exacting posture relative to the physical activity at hand, and any load placed upon it.

With regard to stances and footwork, the relative position of the feet to each other, and their movement, also significantly determine whether structural integrity is created or maintained. Any variations in these categories beyond proper anatomical posture can diminish or enhance effectiveness on multiple levels offensively or defensively.

How you move your body in its entirety, the arms, feet, and even the head in particular, in martial science affects the stability of the complete body for a variety of reasons. For most, this probably is not news. 

However, what is probably new information to most is that some of the basic things taught in most martial arts fall quite comfortably into the negative and inefficient category. Surprisingly their effectiveness can be demonstrated to be much less than perceived. That is, when these things are tested in the light of reality, they fall well short of their well-intended goals. 

Essentially, the human-machine is a large gelatinous bag punctuated by multiple directionally dedicated and articulated appendages, connected by loose and flexible tissue. This semi-solid shape is supported by an articulated and rigid substructure we call a skeleton. 

This necessary substructure skeleton supports the human body as the primary load-bearing entity, but also simultaneously provides it with mobility and sustains its general shape while affording it a measure of protection. It also supplies the major structural frame for anatomical rigidity or solid structure on demand.

This relationship between the sub-structure frame, (skeleton) the connecting tissues, (ligaments, muscle, tendons), and the containment vessel epidermis (gelatinous bag) have a constant and perpetually active interaction relationship from one jiffy-second to the next. The system software or brain constantly monitors all external stimuli from thousands of body sensors in general and certain ones in particular through the autonomic nervous system. 

This utilizes a mechanism called Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation, (which functionally includes the Golgi Organ) and subsequently makes thousands of minute adjustments every millisecond to allow the machine on one level to function intuitively, and on another, to take directed commands from the central processing unit (brain), simultaneously.

Proprioception and kinesthesia, the sensation of joint motion and acceleration, is the sensory feedback mechanisms for motor control and posture. These mechanisms along with the vestibular system, a fluid-filled network within the inner ear that can feel the pull of gravity and helps the body keep oriented and balanced, are unconsciously utilized by the brain to provide a constant influx of sensory information. 

The brain can then send out immediate and unconscious adjustments to the muscles and joints in order to achieve movement and balance. Why has the nervous system developed the sense of proprioception, and why is it an unconscious aspect of the sensory system? Proprioception, also often referred to as the sixth sense, was developed by the nervous system as a means to keep track of and control the different parts of the body. 

So, by its very evolutionary design, the human body unit operates in one of two non-destructive modes, operating either efficiently, or inefficiently. The inefficient mode I have termed Disassociated Anatomical Movement. In order to accomplish this, this extremely complex machine has an inherent ability to “disconnect” or create a more loose and flexible relationship between its many articulated parts, expressly for the purpose of performing movements and/or postures not necessarily anatomically structurally sound, but necessary for fluid human movement. 

Therefore, by the very nature of the body, not all movement is necessarily effective, efficient, or even structurally sound, even though it may be performed quite easily. This is the reason humans do not move like “rigid” robots or automatons. Humans have the ability to “learn” incorrect physical movements that will have a long-term detrimental impact on their structure. Sometimes, it may manifest itself “short-term.”

When any physical activity is taught with only an emphasis on conceptual movement or motion with no regard for anatomical structural requirements and physical mandates then inefficient movement is the most likely result. And these types of skills are readily perishable, without constant reinforcement. 

The reason this can be confusing is that most martial arts instructors teach from this aesthetic perspective emphasizing the look, feel, or even sound of a movement over the proper anatomical execution to obtain the desired results.

This has created as many interpretations as there are so-called instructors. Thus, the western term “martial art” is indeed accurate because of this interpretive aesthetic perspective. Art, (in this instance artistic movement and postures) is clearly subjective, whereas Martial Science and its proper anatomical movement and postures are not. This explains why one “martial art” can have so many different interpretations from instructor to instructor, school to school, and even student to student.

Subsequently, training in improper movements like stepping back into any stance as an example is an inefficient methodology that is readily revealed in realistic practice and application. Using this most basic of footwork to obtain a stance causes the body to go into its loose Disassociated Mode to achieve the objective. 

The architectural human frame is designed to locomote forward partly deriving its balance from the swinging of the arm opposite the forward moving leg. Although the body can walk and move rearward, it does so inefficiently and in a definite disassociated mode making the body weak and susceptible to any load moving in the congruent direction of the stepping action. 

However, the converse of stepping backward to meet resistance moving in the same direction as you’re stepping is stepping forward when you are being pulled forward. Both of these movements are inefficient and must have correcting mechanisms to regain structural integrity. The principle area affected in all of these situations begins with the Primary Disconnect Mechanism, the pelvic bone. The same holds true in any lateral movement as well.

Stepping rearward without the mechanism makes alignment impossible. Stepping forward however because the body functions to locomote forward naturally may create alignment, but only predicated on either how far or how many times you step, or if an additional correcting mechanism is involved.

Therefore to teach any execution that by necessity requires inefficient movement forward, backward or laterally, there must be first recognition of these absolute anatomical facts, and second, a mechanism must be designed to compensate, re-connect, or re-associate the body unit into singular structural integrity for the efficient transference of power, or to resist body mass driven assaults. 

Additionally as previously stated, proper weight, distribution, and postures are also mandated based on anatomical parameters, and not aesthetics. What looks right may be far from correct under the harsh light of reality.

In American Chúan-Fa™ we teach a variety of mechanisms to counter every Disassociated Anatomical Movement we may be forced, by necessity to perform. These mechanisms are known as PAM’s, (Platform Aligning Mechanisms), and/or BAM’s (Body Alignment Mechanisms), and PAS for Platform Aligning Skip. Because of their variety and complexity, they are explored in detail in the physical curriculum and are taught situationally within the context of specific self-defense technique applications.

The important thing to remember is that all rules of martial science are specific, and therefore apply to specific circumstances. Any variation of any portion of the body, no matter how minute, may cause a complete breakdown of structural integrity, as well as other anatomical properties. This means all methodologies have to correct mechanisms to compensate for inefficient movement or improper posture, associated with forced improper utilization of Proprioceptive Body Mechanisms.

In Martial Science Posture, there are rules relative to weight distribution. As an example, whenever the feet are parallel, weight distribution (absent a correcting mechanism) must be 50/50. This is the overriding base for the beginning of understanding correct postures and corresponds with the traditional Horse Stance found in most arts for a reason. However, that is not all. The position and manner of the hands, wrists, head, shoulders, fingers, muscle tension, etc. in addition to weight distribution will ultimately determine whether you are correct structurally or not no matter the stance, footwork, or posture.

The human body under load has an imperative to associate itself efficiently with only three (3) angles of resistance. These angles are 180, 90, and 45-degrees. Any angle that does not meet these anatomical mandates will be comparatively weak, and this mandate extends itself in 3 dimensions in space.

Some have found this unusual but like any other structure, the human body has its strengths and its weaknesses. A tall building has structural strength up and down resisting the weight of gravity but is comparatively weaker laterally even though acceptably sound depending upon the severity of the load. But consider a shearing lateral force that angles itself either upward or downward on that lateral surface and you begin to see how easily the building might be toppled using Newtonian Physics Principles.

But the difference is, and why Newtonian Physics only generally applies is because the human body changes its structure from moment to moment, so constant adjustments must be made to compensate for external loads and stimuli utilizing its strongest and most efficient angles. Solid objects don’t change shape and mass constantly, but the human body is not a solid. It is a semi-solid viscous contained liquid.

The simple act of standing still in one place requires hundreds of minute adjustments of muscle, and tendons every moment. Therefore, any stance achieved goes beyond what it may externally appear to be and must include the subcutaneous structure as well as what mechanisms you utilize to bring it to the posture.

Moving forward from stance to stance is even more complicated, yet simple at the same time and is an extension of the simple act of “walking” normally forward, and the same can be said of moving rearwards, and laterally. 

So all of the answers are there if you have the ability, or the teacher to decipher them. It is not complicated, but it's not simple either, especially if you have “learned” another martial flawed method over time that needs to be “unlearned" and corrected. That is unless you’re content with what you’re doing. In which case, none of this matters anyway. Footwork and stances are probably the most important aspect of any interactive martial activity. After all, everything you do and might hope to accomplish with your upper body is predicated on what you achieve with the support of your lower body platform.

Unfortunately, this is also probably one of the most misunderstood and poorly taught aspects of the arts. It is one of the first casualties of commerciality, simply because it is so labor-intensive. This is not only from a student's perspective but from the teacher as well. There is so much misinformation with regard to footwork and stances that most simply take what they do as correct and for granted. On the face of it, it seems fairly simple considering we already know how to “move” our feet, and “stand.

But most footwork taught in the arts has taken on more of an artistic persona rather than a practical one, or in many cases in some arts, it all but completely ignored or taught as a throw-a-way afterthought.

Anyone who chooses to examine what and how they do with regard to stances and footwork would do well to start from the beginning. That is, how do bi-pedal mammals walk, run, change direction, and speed? A critical look at human anatomy and how the body locomotes itself holds all the clues, but the information is not necessarily obvious.

Why? Because the human body is unique in structure and its ability to achieve structural integrity is based on the entirety of its posture down to the smallest detail, any change of a part can affect the hold positively or negatively.

In Martial Science, much like other sciences, there is a direct cause and effect to all activities. Martial Science draws on many different scientific disciplines, but all are in some way related to one another through the conduit of human anatomy. There exists a significant cause and effect interaction between all the many parts of human anatomy whether static or in motion. In any examination of the many martial postures and their transitions, the efficacy of its many positions are predicated upon, among many factors, weight distribution and an exacting posture relative to the physical activity at hand, and any load placed upon it.

With regard to stances and footwork, the relative position of the feet to each other, and their movement, also significantly determine whether structural integrity is created or maintained. Any variations in these categories beyond proper anatomical posture can diminish or enhance effectiveness on multiple levels offensively or defensively.

How you move your body in its entirety, the arms, feet, and even the head in particular, in martial science affects the stability of the complete body for a variety of reasons. For most, this probably is not news. 

However, what is probably new information to most is that some of the basic things taught in most martial arts fall quite comfortably into the negative and inefficient category. Surprisingly their effectiveness can be demonstrated to be much less than perceived. That is, when these things are tested in the light of reality, they fall well short of their well-intended goals. 

Essentially, the human-machine is a large gelatinous bag punctuated by multiple directionally dedicated and articulated appendages, connected by loose and flexible tissue. This semi-solid shape is supported by an articulated and rigid substructure we call a skeleton. 

This necessary substructure skeleton supports the human body as the primary load-bearing entity, but also simultaneously provides it with mobility and sustains its general shape while affording it a measure of protection. It also supplies the major structural frame for anatomical rigidity or solid structure on demand.

This relationship between the sub-structure frame, (skeleton) the connecting tissues, (ligaments, muscle, tendons), and the containment vessel epidermis (gelatinous bag) have a constant and perpetually active interaction relationship from one jiffy-second to the next. The system software or brain constantly monitors all external stimuli from thousands of body sensors in general and certain ones in particular through the autonomic nervous system. 

This utilizes a mechanism called Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation, (which functionally includes the Golgi Organ) and subsequently makes thousands of minute adjustments every millisecond to allow the machine on one level to function intuitively, and on another, to take directed commands from the central processing unit (brain), simultaneously.

Proprioception and kinesthesia, the sensation of joint motion and acceleration, are the sensory feedback mechanisms for motor control and posture. These mechanisms along with the vestibular system, a fluid-filled network within the inner ear that can feel the pull of gravity and helps the body keep oriented and balanced, are unconsciously utilized by the brain to provide a constant influx of sensory information. 

The brain can then send out immediate and unconscious adjustments to the muscles and joints in order to achieve movement and balance. Why has the nervous system developed the sense of proprioception, and why is it an unconscious aspect of the sensory system? Proprioception, also often referred to as the sixth sense, was developed by the nervous system as a means to keep track of and control the different parts of the body. 

So, by its very evolutionary design, the human body unit operates in one of two non-destructive modes, operating either efficiently, or inefficiently. The inefficient mode I have termed Disassociated Anatomical Movement. In order to accomplish this, this extremely complex machine has an inherent ability to “disconnect” or create a more loose and flexible relationship between its many articulated parts, expressly for the purpose of performing movements and/or postures not necessarily anatomically structurally sound, but necessary for fluid human movement. 

Therefore, by the very nature of the body, not all movement is necessarily effective, efficient, or even structurally sound, even though it may be performed quite easily. This is the reason humans do not move like “rigid” robots or automatons. Humans have the ability to “learn” incorrect physical movements that will have a long-term detrimental impact on their structure. Sometimes, it may manifest itself “short-term.”

When any physical activity is taught with only an emphasis on conceptual movement or motion with no regard for anatomical structural requirements and physical mandates then inefficient movement is the most likely result. And these types of skills are readily perishable, without constant reinforcement. 

The reason this can be confusing is that most martial arts instructors teach from this aesthetic perspective emphasizing the look, feel, or even sound of a movement over the proper anatomical execution to obtain the desired results.

This has created as many interpretations as there are so-called instructors. Thus, the western term “martial art” is indeed accurate because of this interpretive aesthetic perspective. Art, (in this instance artistic movement and postures) is clearly subjective, whereas Martial Science and its proper anatomical movement and postures are not. This explains why one “martial art” can have so many different interpretations from instructor to instructor, school to school, and even student to student.

Subsequently, training in improper movements like stepping back into any stance as an example is an inefficient methodology that is readily revealed in realistic practice and application. Using this most basic of footwork to obtain a stance causes the body to go into its loose Disassociated Mode to achieve the objective. 

The architectural human frame is designed to locomote forward partly deriving its balance from the swinging of the arm opposite the forward moving leg. Although the body can walk and move rearward, it does so inefficiently and in a definite disassociated mode making the body weak and susceptible to any load moving in the congruent direction of the stepping action. 

However, the converse of stepping backward to meet resistance moving in the same direction as you’re stepping is stepping forward when you are being pulled forward. Both of these movements are inefficient and must have correcting mechanisms to regain structural integrity. The principle area affected in all of these situations begins with the Primary Disconnect Mechanism, the pelvic bone. The same holds true in any lateral movement as well.

Stepping rearward without the mechanism makes alignment impossible. Stepping forward however because the body functions to locomote forward naturally may create alignment, but only predicated on either how far or how many times you step, or if an additional correcting mechanism is involved.

Therefore to teach any execution that by necessity requires inefficient movement forward, backward, or laterally, there must be first recognition of these absolute anatomical facts, and second, a mechanism must be designed to compensate, re-connect, or re-associate the body unit into singular structural integrity for the efficient transference of power, or to resist body mass driven assaults. 

Additionally as previously stated, proper weight, distribution, and postures are also mandated based on anatomical parameters, and not aesthetics. What looks right may be far from correct under the harsh light of reality.

In American Chúan-Fa™ we teach a variety of mechanisms to counter every Disassociated Anatomical Movement we may be forced, by necessity to perform. These mechanisms are known as PAM’s, (Platform Aligning Mechanisms), and/or BAM’s (Body Alignment Mechanisms), and PAS for Platform Aligning Skip. Because of their variety and complexity, they are explored in detail in the physical curriculum and are taught situationally within the context of specific self-defense technique applications.

The important thing to remember is that all rules of martial science are specific, and therefore apply to specific circumstances. Any variation of any portion of the body, no matter how minute, may cause a complete breakdown of structural integrity, as well as other anatomical properties. This means all methodologies have correcting mechanisms to compensate for inefficient movement or improper posture, associated with forced improper utilization of Proprioceptive Body Mechanisms.

In Martial Science Posture, there are rules relative to weight distribution. As an example, whenever the feet are parallel, weight distribution (absent a correcting mechanism) must be 50/50. This is the overriding base for the beginning of understanding correct postures and corresponds with the traditional Horse Stance found in most arts for a reason. However, that is not all. The position and manner of the hands, wrists, head, shoulders, fingers, muscle tension, etc. in addition to weight distribution will ultimately determine whether you are correct structurally or not no matter the stance, footwork, or posture.

The human body under load has an imperative to associate itself efficiently with only three (3) angles of resistance. These angles are 180, 90, and 45-degrees. Any angle that does not meet these anatomical mandates will be comparatively weak, and this mandate extends itself in 3 dimensions in space.

Some have found this unusual but like any other structure, the human body has its strengths and its weaknesses. A tall building has structural strength up and down resisting the weight of gravity but is comparatively weaker laterally even though acceptably sound depending upon the severity of the load. But consider a shearing lateral force that angles itself either upward or downward on that lateral surface and you begin to see how easily the building might be toppled using Newtonian Physics Principles.

But the difference is, and why Newtonian Physics only generally applies is because the human body changes its structure from moment to moment, so constant adjustments must be made to compensate for external loads and stimuli utilizing its strongest and most efficient angles. Solid objects don’t change shape and mass constantly, but the human body is not a solid. It is a semi-solid viscous contained liquid.

The simple act of standing still in one place requires hundreds of minute adjustments of muscle, and tendons every moment. Therefore, any stance achieved goes beyond what it may externally appear to be and must include the subcutaneous structure as well as what mechanisms you utilize to bring it to the posture.

Moving forward from stance to stance is even more complicated, yet simple at the same time and is an extension of the simple act of “walking” normally forward, and the same can be said of moving rearwards, and laterally. 

So all of the answers are there if you have the ability, or the teacher to decipher them. It is not complicated, but it's not simple either, especially if you have “learned” another martial flawed method over time that needs to be “unlearned" and corrected. That is unless you’re content with what you’re doing. In which case, none of this matters anyway.


----------



## Buka (Mar 17, 2022)

Doc said:


> Footwork and stances are probably the most important aspect of any interactive martial activity. After all, everything you do and might hope to accomplish with your upper body is predicated on what you achieve with the support of your lower body platform.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is also probably one of the most misunderstood and poorly taught aspects of the arts. It is one of the first casualties of commerciality, simply because it is so labor-intensive. This is not only from a student's perspective but from the teacher as well. There is so much misinformation with regard to footwork and stances that most simply take what they do as correct and for granted. On the face of it, it seems fairly simple considering we already know how to “move” our feet, and “stand."
> 
> ...


Hell of a post, Doc, eloquent, too. Sure said it better than I ever could.

We've  been teaching Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation, in one aspect or another, since the mid eighties in our dojos, it's just part of what we did. Fondest memories from that time - one of our guys had an older cousin who earned a Master's in Biomechanics. She wanted too come down and share with us. Having an open door policy to everyone, we were all for it.

As she started to speak on it, she asked the students if they knew what it was. They nodded, smiled and said, "yes, ma'am, it starts with a wall stretch." Because a leg stretching exercise against the wall was their first exposure to it several years before.

In the nineties and early two thousands I worked in a physical therapy unit. All the Physical Therapists uses Proprioceptive as a rehab for certain knee replacements, shoulder replacements, back surgeries etc. As a PT Aide, I took them through all the therapies, gave them the paperwork and explained it to them in detail exactly what it was,  as we did the exercises together.

In the last fifteen years I use it for therapy/exercise for elderly folks. The old "fingertips on the kitchen counter, raise one foot, then raise the fingertips slightly" as the bottom of their foot shifts crazily within to correct their balance, their fingertips lightly tap dance on the counter to continue the exercise.

It's helped a whole bunch of older folks. And, they in turn, showed it to friends of their's of the same general age group.

Pretty cool how the Arts progress to constantly help people, especially with science.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 17, 2022)

Wow, Doc!  That's going to take a couple of readings to work through.  There's a WHOLE LOT in it.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 17, 2022)

Doc said:


> Footwork and stances are probably the most important aspect of any interactive martial activity. After all, everything you do and might hope to accomplish with your upper body is predicated on what you achieve with the support of your lower body platform.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is also probably one of the most misunderstood and poorly taught aspects of the arts. It is one of the first casualties of commerciality, simply because it is so labor-intensive. This is not only from a student's perspective but from the teacher as well. There is so much misinformation with regard to footwork and stances that most simply take what they do as correct and for granted. On the face of it, it seems fairly simple considering we already know how to “move” our feet, and “stand."
> 
> ...


Well said and articulated wonderfully.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2022)

We haven’t seen you around in a while Doc.  I hope you’ve been well.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 18, 2022)

I agree with FC, good to see you posting here!


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2022)

Buka said:


> Hell of a post, Doc, eloquent, too. Sure said it better than I ever could.
> 
> We've  been teaching Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation, in one aspect or another, since the mid eighties in our dojos, it's just part of what we did. Fondest memories from that time - one of our guys had an older cousin who earned a Master's in Biomechanics. She wanted too come down and share with us. Having an open door policy to everyone, we were all for it.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I wish more would educate themselves more on the science of human movement. After all, teachers are teaching body mechanics without any functional knowledge of the subject and ending up teaching aesthetically instead of proper movement to promote longevity and efficiency. I applaud you sir and please keep Martial Science alive. Martial Arts will always be what it is, but the true masters evolve to the science of the arts as you clearly have. - Dr. Chapél


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> We haven’t seen you around in a while Doc.  I hope you’ve been well.


Hey old friend, I'm still kicking, (but not high). I hope all is well with you and yours. Still teaching and writing my curriculum to my system which is really coming along nicely. Good to see you're still hanging in there.


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Wow, Doc!  That's going to take a couple of readings to work through.  There's a WHOLE LOT in it.


Take your time sir, and we can always chop it up when you want to get deep into it. Glad to get into with the serious folks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2022)

Doc said:


> Hey old friend, I'm still kicking, (but not high). I hope all is well with you and yours. Still teaching and writing my curriculum to my system which is really coming along nicely. Good to see you're still hanging in there.


Ah well, high kicks are over rated anyways.  All is as good as can be hoped for, given the last couple of years.  We are holding it together.  Take care!


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Ah well, high kicks are over rated anyways.  All is as good as can be hoped for, given the last couple of years.  We are holding it together.  Take care!


Yeah a rough couple of years as I've lost a bunch of people to everything but covid. But, still here so .... Take care brother, there are only a few of us left.


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Well said and articulated wonderfully.


Thank you sir, you are too kind.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 18, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Ah well, high kicks are over rated anyways.


Mostly by those who can't do them. Those who can, know when and how to use them properly and effectively.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2022)

Doc said:


> Yeah a rough couple of years as I've lost a bunch of people to everything but covid. But, still here so .... Take care brother, there are only a few of us left.


Well I am sorry to hear that, but it is good to see you.


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Wow, Doc!  That's going to take a couple of readings to work through.  There's a WHOLE LOT in it.


Yeah plenty to talk about for those interested for sure.


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2022)

Doc said:


> Yeah plenty to talk about for those interested for sure.


You know what we used to do, Doc, before any of us heard of proprioception?  Before any of us owned a car, we took public transportation. When we rode the train we’d stand up holding on to one of the poles in the middle of the train car. We’d stand in one of the Okinawan stances, one of the dachi stances with knees very slightly bent, toes very slightly pointing in. (One of our friends took Okinawan Karate) We didn’t want to look like we were doing anything, we were just working on our balance. We would hold the pole very lightly in our hand, just gripping the floor of the train with the bottom of our feet.

After a couple years, we could almost do it no hands. Almost. Yes, we fell a couple times, usually when the conductor was behind schedule and making up time, the train really rocked a lot. 

The first time we were taught about proprioception, we had an Aha! moment. I remember thinking "So, that’s what it’s called.” Helped us a lot. Still does.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2022)

Buka said:


> You know what we used to do, Doc, before any of us heard of proprioception?  Before any of us owned a car, we took public transportation. When we rode the train we’d stand up holding on to one of the poles in the middle of the train car. We’d stand in one of the Okinawan stances, one of the dachi stances with knees very slightly bent, toes very slightly pointing in. (One of our friends took Okinawan Karate) We didn’t want to look like we were doing anything, we were just working on our balance. We would hold the pole very lightly in our hand, just gripping the floor of the train with the bottom of our feet.
> 
> After a couple years, we could almost do it no hands. Almost. Yes, we fell a couple times, usually when the conductor was behind schedule and making up time, the train really rocked a lot.
> 
> The first time we were taught about proprioception, we had an Aha! moment. I remember thinking "So, that’s what it’s called.” Helped us a lot. Still does.


I used to do something very similar; hold a stance on the subway.  Nothing super obvious like standing one leg, but we have few that worked well -- and try not to be tossed around by the bumps and shifts.


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> I used to do something very similar; hold a stance on the subway.  Nothing super obvious like standing one leg, but we have few that worked well -- and try not to be tossed around by the bumps and shifts.


It was the one great thing about public transportation. But, man, I sure don't miss public transportation any more. I see a Doc a couple times a year. I have to fly to Oahu to do so, then take a loooong bus ride. I did that twice, before spending fifty bucks on a cab. It's worth it.


----------



## Darren (Oct 17, 2022)

Since I seem to have forgotten how to start a new post here goes!! 
1. In what way has your instructor given you the best compliment you ever received? It has been my experience that the more serious you take and do your training they really don’t!! Except to tell ya your doing good and to call ya out that you have caught there eye when in class doing your technique and to show it to the rest of the class and tell you ya everybody is talking about you. But mostly they just leave ya alone!!! Unless there fine tuning your form and/or technique’s.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 17, 2022)

Darren said:


> Since I seem to have forgotten how to start a new post here goes!!
> 1. In what way has your instructor given you the best compliment you ever received? It has been my experience that the more serious you take and do your training they really don’t!! Except to tell ya your doing good and to call ya out that you have caught there eye when in class doing your technique and to show it to the rest of the class and tell you ya everybody is talking about you. But mostly they just leave ya alone!!! Unless there fine tuning your form and/or technique’s.


“Don’t worry if you are right or wrong, you’re wrong”


----------



## Darren (Nov 2, 2022)

Spent 28 years out of the arts, started when I was 27 years old 3.5 years later was able to do a left front kick to my opponents faces little after that was able to do a side kick above the hips, one time sparring against on of my teachers and kicked him in in plexus knocked the wind out of him scared the crap out of me man!!!! Still have a little flexibility in my front kicks can kick above the hips but seemed to have lost my flexibility in my side kicks can’t get above the groin at 57 years old now don’t know if I can get my hip high side kicks back but going to try!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren (Nov 4, 2022)

Is there anyway to turn off all these trophy things tell me my messages have been liked and such? I’m not interested in that!! Thank you!


----------

